# Ref too harsh on Yao??



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey guys,

I was watching the game last night and although I am a Dirk fan, I feel the refs were very tough on Yao. 

I know Yao is kinda soft but it seems like he always gets calls against him when he tries to make something happen. There are few times that he got good blocks and they just called on Yao. It's hard to produce effectively in the game when you are always in foul trouble, isn't it? 

I am really not a Yao fan but I just think the refs were being tough on him. 

What do you think? 

Jimmy


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Reffing was crap last night.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

definitely they were



> "From my first day playing basketball, my coach told me when people come into drive, to stay in front and put a body in front, put my hands up and draw a charge," Yao said. "That's what I did. I think I'm there. Whatever. They called a foul."


even Cuban admitted it's not fair."Shawn bradley was called such fouls before.maybe they r just too huge.I don't agree with the refs.but that's just the rule,i can't help it."

:dead:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

It was like watching Shawn Bradley. Of course I am a Mav fan but there were some bad calls on Yao. There actually were alot of bad calls all night but there was alot of particularly bad calls on Yao.

Nobody gets less respect from the refs than Bradley but Yao certainly did not get much respect last night.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The 4th and 6th foul called on him were just AWFUL. That def. effected the way the game end. 

Another play was when the refs blatantly ignored Dirk taking 10 steps in the final 40 seconds or so. Rockets were up 1 at that point and could've stretched the lead on the next posession had they rightfully gotten the ball sooner.

Ah well.....great game nonetheless.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah.... I wonder why the refs are so tough on Yao now.  

That last double dribble by Dirk is funny. 

My thought is that the ball did get knocked off Dirk's hand for 0.2 second. The re-play did show that the ball was knocked off a little bit. I guess that's why Dirk thought he could dribble again. And since the ref was UNSURE himself if the ball got knocked off or not, Dirk's double dribble just further enhanced the ref's belief and that's why the ref didn't call. Because why would Dirk double dribbled soooooooo obviously if the ball didn't get knocked off? The ref was definitely guessing and that led to a no-call situation. 

There are always bad calls and lucky calls. It was Mavs' home court so.... chill. LOL And Rocket did have a chance to win the game if T-MAC made that foul shot. 

Jimmy


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I watched 3 games which is not televised in NT. Whenever there were a contact, there was a foul on Yao, Even when he was not moving.

A few refs hate Yao very much, I think.

Refs were stupid last night, they should not do the same thing in national TV, do the ones which are not in NT.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

These games show that the reffing seriously needs some help. Yao deserves a lot more respect. He hardly ever jumps when playing defense or when someone drives and they always call him for the foul with any contact.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

THANK YOU, I'm glad everyone's on the same page on this topic....

maybe the rule changes is what's affecting Yao this season thus far, he's afraid to be more agressive now that he's getting called for everything. I remember he came out of the season quite aggressive, but would keep taking charges and offensive fouls just for slightly lowering his shoulder or bumping something lightly. Yao's 7'6" 320lbs, of course the defender will go flying if Yao tries to assert himself! The NBA should let the bigs play as aggressive as they want down low, else we're gonna have to start calling the NBA a soft game...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yao has almost no lateral quickness that's why.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Yao has almost no lateral quickness that's why.


Whether or not Yao has lateral quickness is insignificant as to how an individual play is called.

Last night they called an offensive foul on Josh Howard when Tracy McGrady was not even close to set and was leaning sideways without any real established position. Then they call a foul on Yao when he has both feet planted and gets run over. This is an example of what I call anticipation calls. The refs don't see the foul first then call it. They blow the whistle anticipating what they think will happen.

How many times do you see someone going in for a dunk and the defender swipes at the ball not even touching the offensive player. The whistle blows almost at the same time the defenders arm swipes at the ball. The refs anticipate the foul and blow the whistle. It's too late to say never mind so they call the foul.

Anyway its like Yao or Bradley could not possibly have been there in time so they automatically call the foul on them even if they are the ones getting run over.

I see alot of times where the announcers will say "that was a late whistle" as if this is always a bad thing. Well I would rather them wait an extra second and be sure its a foul rather than anticipate the call. We all know that sometimes they will wait to see if the ball is going to go in and if it does not than they blow the whistle. And it is obvious that if the ball went in they would not blow the whistle. Realistically its either a foul or not regardless of whether the ball goes in or not. I guess I don't mind this as much as the anticipation calls.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> THANK YOU, I'm glad everyone's on the same page on this topic....
> 
> maybe the rule changes is what's affecting Yao this season thus far, he's afraid to be more agressive now that he's getting called for everything. I remember he came out of the season quite aggressive, but would keep taking charges and offensive fouls just for slightly lowering his shoulder or bumping something lightly. Yao's 7'6" 320lbs, of course the defender will go flying if Yao tries to assert himself! The NBA should let the bigs play as aggressive as they want down low, else we're gonna have to start calling the NBA a soft game...


I watched two Rocket games this year so far and Yao got a lot of ****ty calls. I know he is soft but for an all-star, I would expect him not getting those cheap calls. LOL You don't see other all-stars getting that kind of calls. 

Oh well, Yao has been more aggressive lately which is a good sign. 

Jimmy


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

TV analysts are stupid too. They always said something like this 

"that is a tough call" 

"bad call"

If they do not say, a lot of fans know nothing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is getting called for those cheap offensive fouls when the defender is never having both feet set all season.

The refs are consistently inconsistent. I doubt the league specifically wants to take out Yao.

Fact is also Yao is rarely ever the agressor.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare is getting called for those cheap offensive fouls when the defender is never having both feet set all season.
> 
> The refs are consistently inconsistent. I doubt the league specifically wants to take out Yao.
> ...



But since he's soft, why refs called 2+ offensive
fouls on him each road game (excluding Dallas)?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I am not going to jump into Amare VS Yao topic. I love Suns right now and I am rooting for Amare. 

I am just sharing what I see on TV especially last night's game. 

Amare is very explosive and sometimes when the opponent acts a little, it looks like Amare causes charge. One thing I would like to see Amare do is to do more spin moves, play smarter a bit. Once he gets one or two offensive fouls, he should know that the refs are tough on him so he should change his game a little bit. It's good that he has developed good jumpers this year.  


And about Yao, I just think he can't really be great if he keeps getting into foul trouble. But this can be attributed to poor PF and defense that keep letting the opponents drive into the paint.

Jimmy


----------

